# First fish was just caught!!!!!!!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just heard from the Full Pull They caught the first, I believe unless someone else caught one earlier today! They said it was about 35lbs.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

:takephoto for proof of catch!!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i don't doubt it. this'll be about the 189th time that the full pull has been the first to bloody the decks with cobia blood :banghead congrats guys


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

yep he is headed in to the docks as we speak.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

So clarify, this was one of the seasonal/migrating Cobia?



It always seems that someone starts with the leg pulling "First Cobia" posts about this time, how do we know this is for real?



just wondering.......


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

b/c 2 more were spotted at the pier....


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like the kids and I will have some fishing to do Saturday. Congrats to the Full Pull:bowdown


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *BIGRIGZ (3/10/2009)*So clarify, this was one of the seasonal/migrating Cobia?
> 
> It always seems that someone starts with the leg pulling "First Cobia" posts about this time, how do we know this is for real?
> 
> just wondering.......


I called Harborwalk Marina and they confirmed the Full Pull has called in and should hit the docks within 10 minutes or so! Rumor has it word broke about 3:30 so they were obviously a ways from Destin Harbor if it's taking them 45 minutes or longer to get back! Congrats Full Pull, game on!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *rigrunner05 (3/10/2009)*b/c 2 more were spotted at the pear....


Surfer also spotted one near the Matador condos today!


----------



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Full Pull's fish weighed in at 42lbs. They caught it between Navarre and Pensacola. Good job guys!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Finally, it begins!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally, gonna be doin some cruisin tomorrow!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Full Pull! guys don't get too excited about the run yet. the fish that have been here all winter hit the beach first. no migration yet. some fish will be caught but it is not the spring run fish. Congrats to the team of "Full Pull" they are some great guys! good to see you get your "first fish" trophy back. For the record "Bamboo Vic" caught the first one last year. looks like the title goes back to Destin this year. it could not be going to a nicer group of people! good luck guys! Capt. Scott


----------



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go to the "Full Pull" crew....See you on the green reef.

Max


----------



## captgryno (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats to Sugar Shane Atkinson and Chris Wagner of the Full Pull.....Nice Work!!!!!


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>WITH FIRST COBIA IN, TOURNAMENT IS ON</H1><DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2></H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">March 10, 2009 - 7:34 PM</DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">







</DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

Angler Shane Atkinson, of the boat Full Pull from Destin weighed in the first cobia to kick off the 2009 HarborWalk Marina Destin Cobia Tournament. The boat, captained by Chris Wagner, reeled in the 42.0 lb. cobia in Navarre Beach and weighed it in at HarborWalk Marina around 4:45 p.m. on March 10, 2009. 

Atkinson received $300 for his catch with over $37,000 guaranteed cash and prizes being awarded during this year's tournament. Fishermen both novice and professional interested in competing can find entry forms at HarborWalk Marina and online at www.destincobiatournament.com.

This year, the HarborWalk Marina Destin Tournament divisions include: Overall, 1st place prize of $10,000; 2nd place of $7,000; 3rd place of $5,000; and 4th place of $3,000. The 30ft and under division 1st place of $3,000; 2nd place of $2,000; 3rd place of $1,000 and 4th place of $500. The Martha Glawson Ladies Division will award 1st place of $1,000 and 2nd place of $750. The Senior Division will award $500 to the 1st place winner. The Junior Division will award 1st place of $300 and a Pee Wee Division 1st place winner will receive $ 200. All Prize money is based on a 70 boat entry. There is over $35 ,000 in cash and prizes being awarded during this year's tournament. Tournament winnings are based on 70 boat entry. On May 8th, the tournament awards ceremony will be held in the ballroom located at the Emerald Grande. 

This year's sponsors include AT&T Yellow Pages, Buffalo Rock Pepsi, Club Aqua, Davison Fuels-Valvetec, Eglin Federal Credit Union, Emerald Grande, Golden Corral of Destin, HarborWalk Charters, HarborWalk Marina, Legendary Marine, Outcast Bait and Tackle, Panama Jack, Peppers Sunglasses, Southern Linc Wireless, Southern Star Dolphin Cruises, The Lewis Bear Company, and SWOOP Deep Sea Fishing Boats I & II.

The HarborWalk Destin Cobia Tournament weigh-in stations will include two locations - HarborWalk Marina, Destin and Outcast Bait & Tackle, Pensacola. For more information on the 2009 Destin Cobia Tournament or to register a boat contact HarborWalk Marina at (850) 337-8250 or visit www.destincobiatournament.com.

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/cobia_8283___article.html/destin_first.html</DIV>


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/10/2009)*Great job Full Pull! guys don't get too excited about the run yet. the fish that have been here all winter hit the beach first. no migration yet. some fish will be caught but it is not the spring run fish. Congrats to the team of "Full Pull" they are some great guys! good to see you get your "first fish" trophy back. For the record "Bamboo Vic" caught the first one last year. looks like the title goes back to Destin this year. it could not be going to a nicer group of people! good luck guys! Capt. Scott


Actually Tommy caught the first one last year and Victor caught it 2 years ago


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch.:clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/10/2009)* For the record "Bamboo Vic" caught the first one last year.


Team Outcast caught the first fish last year. Victor caught the first one in 07. I think Full Pull had the first fish in 06. and this is going back and trying my memory, but I think a small boat called Elusive caught the first one in 05, and 04's first cobia was caught on the Hog's Breath out of Destin.

The 04-06 statements aren't for sure, but I am positive about 07 and 08.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

OOP'S sorry about that Tommy!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/10/2009)*Great job Full Pull! guys don't get too excited about the run yet. the fish that have been here all winter hit the beach first. no migration yet. some fish will be caught but it is not the spring run fish.
> 
> Learned something new on this one. Never knew that.


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

Just missed catching the second fish of the year , went out 3/11 to run the boat didn't really expect to see anything . About 3:30 we spotted her on the bar at the end of the houses in Navarre, threw an eel to her and she ate like she hadn't ate in days fought her for 15 min or so and had her to the gaff once but couldnt reach her , she came up one more time looked me in the eyes and spit the hook , really nice fish pushing 60# . Really nice day out their , we were the only boat down in that area for the exception of the outcast boys . Also heard pensacola peir caught one yesterday morning.

TEAM PAIR-A-DICE 30ft Intrepid


----------

